# IPad 3G question



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning,

Does anybody know if you have the 3G model and you just want to turn it on for let's say week would I have to pay for the whole month or would it be pro rated just for the week that I turned it on?  Thanks for any thoughts on this.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This is what it says on apple.com:-


No-contract 3G service.
AT&T 3G Data Plans for iPad
Data per month Price per month 
250MB $14.99 
Unlimited $29.99 
In the United States, 3G service is available through a breakthrough deal with AT&T. You choose the amount of data per month you want to buy - 250MB or unlimited. If you choose the 250MB plan, you'll receive onscreen messages as you get close to your monthly data limit so you can decide whether to turn off 3G or upgrade to the unlimited plan. Best of all, there's no contract. So if you have a business trip or vacation approaching, just sign up for the month you'll be traveling and cancel when you get back. You don't need to visit a store to get 3G service. You can sign up, check your data usage, manage your account, or cancel your service - all from your iPad.

I would say from that you have to pay for a full month at a time. The unlimited plan means whether you use it or not it will cost you the same amount. If you go for the limited plan, it would make sense to make sure you use it right up to your limit. There doesn't seem to be any 'pay-as-you-go' option.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

If you want it for a week then you would need to purchase the minimum 250MB/$14.99 plan.

If you did not use the full 250M up, then you would lose the remaining amount at the end of 30 days.

There is no pro -rating.


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info. I'm having trouble deciding which one to get


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

On a semi-related note, does anyone know if the GPS function in the 3G ipad will work withOUT and active data plan? Seems to me that the locating function is a passive ability of the cell phone, but wouldn't surprise me if it was disabled without an active data plan. Big decision point on which ipad I get.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

After playing around with various GPS functions on the WiFi iPad, I'm not sure it does anything, even though it appears to work. I'll have more info in a few days. 


Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

the handful of urban locations I've tried it at, the location function has been impressively accurate.  I haven't tried it in a rural location or even out on a freeway yet. Ilm using wifi ipad, of course.


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

Note that if you buy the 250Mb play for $15, you can buy another 250Mb of data if you run out partway during the month.  You'll learn over a few month's time what's right for you.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

coyote said:


> Note that if you buy the 250Mb play for $15, you can buy another 250Mb of data if you run out partway during the month. You'll learn over a few month's time what's right for you.


You can also keep track of your usage on your iPad.
It's my understanding that if you sign up for the 250 plan at 14.99 and you find that you are getting close to using that amount,that you can bump up to the unlimited in that month for an additional $15.
That's my understanding anyways.


----------

